# New Medic in Southern California



## surfinluke (Jul 14, 2013)

I have looked through the forums and have not found too much information correlating to my question. I am a new paramedic that lives in north SD county. I am looking for work and am willing to travel anywhere. I am looking from Kern County all the way down to Imperial County. Does anyone know anywhere that I can stack up multiple 24 hour shifts or a place that pays *somewhat* decently for medics? (I know that doesn't really happen around here) Liberty up in Kern County works 72 hour shifts but I am trying to cover all my bases. Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 14, 2013)

Check amr riverside. They are hiring a ton.  Also come up here to Hall in Kern county.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 14, 2013)

AMR Redlands, Rancho, and Victorville in San Bernardino County.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 15, 2013)

AMR in Ventura has mostly 24s and allows trades to work 72 hours at a time.


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 15, 2013)

TRSpeed: Does Hall offer 24 hour shifts because it would be a lot for me to commute up for 12s.

socalmedic and Addrobo: Do those AMR divisions have OT over 40 hours and what is baseline pay for the most part for medics? 


Thank y'all for your help.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 15, 2013)

Unlike Riverside, San Bernardino County pays overtime after 8 hours as well as 40 hours. Plenty of double-time shifts available as well. 24s are available and protocols are awesome.

Baseline pay is $15-16 an hour.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 15, 2013)

Idk why i cant quote. 

Hall is 40k/yr. Ot after 8 and dt after 12. the whole county besides the metro area of Bakersfield is 48 HR shifts. Which are XX00XX00XX00000000. 12 HR shift is the metro.  

But amr riverside is OT after 40hrs and DT once you hit 13. Starting pay there is 16/hr. 

There is tons of OT at both. 


In Kern as you may have researched its a whole different system than Socal. Fire is not in charge here and they are BLS. Priority dispatching, excellent rigs and equipment. The rigs are all new Chevy type 3. All rigs get hand waxed every 2 weeks and washed once or twice a day. They got dual train horns, dual whelen, and an eq siren aswell.

Protocols are great pretty much the same as ICEMA which is san bernardino county.


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the help. I will be sending out apps to all the AMR divisions in RivCo and SBCo as well as Hall.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 15, 2013)

For the desert cities division of RivCo AMR starting off as a new medic or EMT you will not be able to get a 24 or 48 hour shifts. Employees that have been with us for 5+ years get those shifts (we use a point system based on months of full time employment). Our 48 hour shift is pretty much owned by medics who have 15+ years with the company (in the past year I think they have had maybe 5 calls total).


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Addrobo.

DesertEMT: Are those shifts available to pick up as OT either if people call in sick the night before or day of? Or as a trade?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 16, 2013)

I almost forgot about Desert Ambulance in Barstow, Baker EMS in Baker/Needles, and Morongo Basin Ambulance, 911 in San Bernardino County as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> Thank you Addrobo.
> 
> DesertEMT: Are those shifts available to pick up as OT either if people call in sick the night before or day of? Or as a trade?



Yes they are able to be picked up as a new employee and you can also do shift trades. However the employees on those shifts do not call out of take PTO often.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 16, 2013)

I also heard AMR Desert/Palm Springs is/was hiring medics.

Also, I think it's owned by AMR now, but Blyth Ambulance may be an option.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jul 16, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> TRSpeed: Does Hall offer 24 hour shifts because it would be a lot for me to commute up for 12s.
> 
> socalmedic and Addrobo: Do those AMR divisions have OT over 40 hours and what is baseline pay for the most part for medics?
> 
> ...



Hall requires you to relocated to or near the Bako area.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 16, 2013)

m0nster986 said:


> Hall requires you to relocated to or near the Bako area.



This is true. On one of the applications online. Do NOT put anything about fire. And you have to be willing to relocate. On the application only at least.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I also heard AMR Desert/Palm Springs is/was hiring medics.
> 
> Also, I think it's owned by AMR now, but Blyth Ambulance may be an option.



We have been hiring like mad. But we have also added on a couple more ALS and BLS units per day. 

And you are correct Blythe ambulance is now owned by AMR but it is still called Blythe ambulance.


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 16, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I almost forgot about Desert Ambulance in Barstow, Baker EMS in Baker/Needles, and Morongo Basin Ambulance, 911 in San Bernardino County as well.



I wish either Desert Ambulance or Baker EMS had websites but I will definitely be giving them a call to find out more info.

Jambi: I will look into Blythe Ambulance. I imagine they are a small operation but would be great experience.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 17, 2013)

Blythe Ambulance is now owned by AMR.....

http://paloverdevalleytimes.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=746&ArticleID=14839


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Blythe Ambulance is now owned by AMR.....
> 
> http://paloverdevalleytimes.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=746&ArticleID=14839



As of the last time I saw their ambulances (December of 2012) they still are under the name Blythe ambulance but have a decal on their ambulance and on their shirts saying AMR. 

I have heard rumors about AMR fully taking over but alas they are just rumors.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> As of the last time I saw their ambulances (December of 2012) they still are under the name Blythe ambulance but have a decal on their ambulance and on their shirts saying AMR.
> 
> I have heard rumors about AMR fully taking over but alas they are just rumors.



Isn't it amazing that medic jobs are such that Blythe Ambulance becomes a real contender?  A lot has changed in 10 years when medics were in such demand that it was almost a certainty that one would have a job nearly as soon as school ended.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> As of the last time I saw their ambulances (December of 2012) they still are under the name Blythe ambulance but have a decal on their ambulance and on their shirts saying AMR.
> 
> I have heard rumors about AMR fully taking over but alas they are just rumors.



AMR is running it but they are keeping their name. Like AMR is doing with Doctors, Medic West, and River Medical


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> AMR is running it but they are keeping their name. Like AMR is doing with Doctors, Medic West, and River Medical



To add to this, and at least in my area, AMR has been rebranding some of their ambulances with the companies they bought out...there is at least one Goodhew and one Hemet Valley Ambulance running around now.


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Isn't it amazing that medic jobs are such that Blythe Ambulance becomes a real contender?  A lot has changed in 10 years when medics were in such demand that it was almost a certainty that one would have a job nearly as soon as school ended.



Ya it is pretty crazy to think of. But alas, I will take pretty much any work now.


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 17, 2013)

Jambi said:


> To add to this, and at least in my area, AMR has been rebranding some of their ambulances with the companies they bought out...there is at least one Goodhew and one Hemet Valley Ambulance running around now.



I have heard this is for a morale boost type thing and for some nostalgia.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2013)

surfinluke said:


> I have heard this is for a morale boost type thing and for some nostalgia.



Also so communities keep some kind of normalcy and try not to do big changes. Especially when AMR buys out services that are well established and run well initially


----------



## Jambi (Jul 17, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Also so communities keep some kind of normalcy and try not to do big changes. Especially when AMR buys out services that are well established and run well initially



(opinion follows)

That, and at least in my areas, during this crappy economy and overall budget mess, there seems to be a push for more localization, etc.  People want connection and security, so there seems to be an insular push for local services.  

I've read a lot about (basically) CalFire vs Local debates, whereas people are pushing for local service in disfavor of large faceless organizations. CalFire is the Walmart of fire departments, and in many way people in my area see AMR the same way (usually as a result of drum beating by local fire chiefs).


----------



## Quintin Viljoen (Jul 18, 2013)

*Quintin Paramedic*

Hi Guys & Gals

My name is Quintin and I'm an Intermediate Life Support Paramedic from South Africa, I'm trying hard to find employment somewhere abroad, and my first choice would be the cayman, can any of you assist me with pointers on where to get started and how to find a position as a medic in the cayman.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Quintin


----------



## surfinluke (Jul 18, 2013)

Jambi said:


> (opinion follows)
> 
> That, and at least in my areas, during this crappy economy and overall budget mess, there seems to be a push for more localization, etc.  People want connection and security, so there seems to be an insular push for local services.
> 
> I've read a lot about (basically) CalFire vs Local debates, whereas people are pushing for local service in disfavor of large faceless organizations. CalFire is the Walmart of fire departments, and in many way people in my area see AMR the same way (usually as a result of drum beating by local fire chiefs).



Ya I think people really do want to be able to put a name to the face. And that's what bodes against AMR because they are such a huge corporation.


----------

